# How to tame Utricularia graminifolia?



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is a picture of my UG lawn (well more of a patch than a lawn[smilie=n as of today.

[IMG]http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr55/Bunbuku_APC/Rotala%20rebirth/IMG_1321.jpg[/IMG]

It started from a few plugs from CPN.









After ~6 weeks....









About 3 months....









Then the obligatory UG meltdown :rain: described in this thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/61354-help-ug-melting.html

You might say I had a nice recovery. Only one problem......









The seems that the UG roots have worked their way out of the aquasoil  The UG appears healthy otherwise and there even the lower portions have not turned dark. In fact I have given away some plugs to local club members and it grows right back. In the coming weeks, I am thinking of removing the whole thing, cutting it up into plugs and replanting it. But will I end up with the same problem again? Any suggestions for keeping the thing tethered down?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Unfortunately it have very small root system, then again it could be a good thing.  

thinking back when I saw an article on Aquajournal maybe you can use this one method. Just like maintaining a riccia lawn, Amano would use a rock to wedge/weight it down. Overtime the plant will overgrow it.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I have some ricca stones and mesh from a shower sponge. I could tie it down like riccia and see how it does. 

Makes you wonder where it gets its nutrients from if the root system is so small. Perhaps it relies heavily on the water column instead. If this is the case we may not even need to bother with Aquasoil!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Well more of like placing a rock on top of the area that is floating up and wedging it down.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I have used long sewing pins to hold it down, the ones with the large plastic heads. Just poked the pins though the UG into the soil. Stainless deck screws could also be used and will not leave a bare spot like rocks may. Works for HC and ET as well.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> Well more of like placing a rock on top of the area that is floating up and wedging it down.


Would that not kill the plant underneath the rock causing it to disintegrate, and you end up loosing that anchor point?



marrow said:


> I have used long sewing pins to hold it down, the ones with the large plastic heads. Just poked the pins though the UG into the soil. Stainless deck screws could also be used and will not leave a bare spot like rocks may. Works for HC and ET as well.


That is a thought, I will see if I can find some hat pins at the local arts and crafts place.

Incidentally, I had been corresponding to Michael at CPN. He thinks that the current blowing at the UG from the opposite side of the tank may have played a role in "lifting" the patch up off the substrate. He says it does not really need to be in a the substrate to do well because it carnivorous - hopefully in my case its just getting its nutrients from ferts in the water column and not my shrimps!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you tried having a heart to heart or in depth conversation with it? 

LOL j/k

I have used this method and try to imagine this with me as I don't have any pictures.

Bridal veil or netting found at fabric stores with AS in it and plant accordingly. I have used this to keep HC, UG, Glosso and other various plants in tight spots so I would imagine it would work on flat areas as well. I find that it is sometimes easier to maintain these plants as well if they can be removed from the rest of the aquarium plants a bit easier.

Best of luck.


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

I wounder, how about a dry start method with UG?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

John the UG whisperer! Your idea might work for Wabi-Kusa too, a carnivorous kind a that.



jciotti said:


> Have you tried having a heart to heart or in depth conversation with it?
> 
> LOL j/k
> 
> ...


UG is a bog plant that can grow emmersed, so it should work. I was actually thinking about the UG or HC dry start for the mini-M I just got. The other thing is that UG might flower when it grows emmersed, now that would be quite a sight in an emmersed iwagumi.


ErioLover said:


> I wounder, how about a dry start method with UG?


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

That will work fine for a Wabi-Kusa. I actually do a different method then balling up mud. I basically do the same thing above with a bit of mud surrounding and cover with moss or aquatic plant at the base. 

Don't tell anyone that though. Shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------

